# Cannot Reset PRAM?



## alilvietboi4u (Feb 25, 2006)

I have a G4 MDD Dual 1.42ghz, When I hold down the Command-Option-P-R keys during restart it doesnt do anything. It keeps going straight to the gray screen and starts up. I dont know what to do. Anyone know whats the problem? Also my computer cant wake up from sleep or even go to sleep all the way.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 25, 2006)

Make sure you don't have Caps Lock enabled.  Also, make sure you push down the keys altogether (not one at a time) RIGHT AFTER the Macintosh startup chime.


----------



## alilvietboi4u (Feb 25, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> Make sure you don't have Caps Lock enabled.  Also, make sure you push down the keys altogether (not one at a time) RIGHT AFTER the Macintosh startup chime.




yep I tried that. still nothing...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 25, 2006)

For the sleep issue, do you have any USB hubs connected, or any PCI cards in your computer (besides the video card)?  Those are typical culprits of sleep problems.

As for resetting the PRAM, the only thing I can suggest is to make sure you're holding down the correct keys -- I can't count the times I've been trying to do a startup key combo and found that I was holding down *control*-option-P-R instead of command-option-P-R.

Also, is your keyboard wired or wireless?


----------



## alilvietboi4u (Feb 25, 2006)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> For the sleep issue, do you have any USB hubs connected, or any PCI cards in your computer (besides the video card)?  Those are typical culprits of sleep problems.
> 
> As for resetting the PRAM, the only thing I can suggest is to make sure you're holding down the correct keys -- I can't count the times I've been trying to do a startup key combo and found that I was holding down *control*-option-P-R instead of command-option-P-R.
> 
> Also, is your keyboard wired or wireless?



Well I have a usb 4 port usb card installed, but i had that installed years ago and had no problems with it. The problems started after I installed my new ATI Radeon 9800 pro 256mb card. As for the keyboard its a wired Logitech Elite Keyboard. I also had this keyboard for a while. Another thing is I recently installed 10.4.5. 

Everything was soo stable before the video card and when I had 10.3.9...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 25, 2006)

If you still have the old video card, try replacing it and see if things return to normal (reset PRAM normally, sleep functions, etc.).  If they do, then we can possibly narrow down the problem to the new video card...


----------



## alilvietboi4u (Feb 25, 2006)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> If you still have the old video card, try replacing it and see if things return to normal (reset PRAM normally, sleep functions, etc.).  If they do, then we can possibly narrow down the problem to the new video card...




nope I dont have my NVIDA GeForce Ti anymore that was in my computer. The NVIDIA broke somehow and I had to find a replacement video card.


----------



## Malbone (Jan 27, 2009)

alilvietboi4u said:


> I have a G4 MDD Dual 1.42ghz, When I hold down the Command-Option-P-R keys during restart it doesnt do anything. It keeps going straight to the gray screen and starts up. I dont know what to do. Anyone know whats the problem? Also my computer cant wake up from sleep or even go to sleep all the way.



If your keyboard and mouse are plugged into a third party USB board, try plugging them directly into the G4's built-in USB port on the back of the machine.  Then restart and try the key combination as above.  That's what worked for me.


----------



## fryke (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm sure if you go back in time and post this message _back then_, it'll have been very helpful.  (The thread was dead for almost 3 years before you posted.)


----------



## Malbone (Jan 27, 2009)

fryke said:


> I'm sure if you go back in time and post this message _back then_, it'll have been very helpful.  (The thread was dead for almost 3 years before you posted.)



Sorry for breaking protocol.  I found this thread in a Google search when I experienced the same problem _just yesterday_, and thought it would be nice to help someone who might find it in a Google search _like maybe tomorrow_.  But thanks to you, I've learned my lesson and won't post again.  (If you wanted to program your forum to prevent people from posting to old threads, you could do so.)


----------



## alilvietboi4u (Jan 29, 2009)

wow, im back from the DEAD! lol. I dont remember posting this. hahha I sold that computer long ago. I own a MacPro now.


----------

